# OKI 9541WT Printer



## jpelmore (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello all, I sold my Oki 711WT and purchased the Oki9541wt printer, it came with the digital Factory RIP software for Oki TT.

So far... I can't get the printer to print white at all from the same file I used when printing to the 711wt printer. 
I printed a demo page straight from the printer and it printed a white outline around the demo photo perfectly. So the white is flowing.
I have tried 3 different files that I had no issues printing before, none will print with white.
Also have tried to use this RIP software and it won't connect to the printer with some dll issue - have googled and visited the company website just sends you in circles with NO answers at all. All videos I have found are from 2015-2017 still don't address anything but new installation.
Anyone out there have experience with either issue I'm having?
TIA,
Penny


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

jpelmore said:


> Hello all, I sold my Oki 711WT and purchased the Oki9541wt printer, it came with the digital Factory RIP software for Oki TT.
> 
> So far... I can't get the printer to print white at all from the same file I used when printing to the 711wt printer.
> I printed a demo page straight from the printer and it printed a white outline around the demo photo perfectly. So the white is flowing.
> ...



Run the rip, go to | *Queue* | *Manage Queue *| * Printer * | *port * |


----------



## jpelmore (Sep 22, 2009)

Reymond said:


> Run the rip, go to | *Queue* | *Manage Queue *| * Printer * | *port * |


Yes I have the settings... still can't resolve the "DFilter DLL missing" errror message


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

Remove the rip and install it again.


----------



## jpelmore (Sep 22, 2009)

Reymond said:


> Remove the rip and install it again.


Yep tried that too.


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

jpelmore said:


> Yep tried that too.


Go to rip install folder to find this file "Clean.bat". Merge this file (click on it).
Run rip and reinstall the printer driver.


----------



## jpelmore (Sep 22, 2009)

Reymond said:


> Go to rip install folder to find this file "Clean.bat". Merge this file (click on it).
> Run rip and reinstall the printer driver.


I uninstalled/reinstalled the printer and driver and now things seem to be working. Now to learn this software.
Thank you for the tips!!


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

jpelmore said:


> I uninstalled/reinstalled the printer and driver and now things seem to be working. Now to learn this software.
> Thank you for the tips!!



Have fun with your new printer.


----------

